# Grafischer SVN Client unter Linux



## maki (2. Feb 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte mal fragen, ob jemand einen guten grafischen SVN Client unter Linux kennt den er weiterempfehlen möchte. 

Die Eclipse plugins subclipse und subversive sind zum abgewöhnen...  :bloed:  

Danke im voraus,

maki


----------



## kama (2. Feb 2008)

Hallo,



			
				maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wollte mal fragen, ob jemand einen guten grafischen SVN Client unter Linux kennt den er weiterempfehlen möchte.


Die Frage ist was Du unter "gut" verstehst ?


			
				maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Eclipse plugins subclipse und subversive sind zum abgewöhnen...


Das kommt darauf an, was man von den PlugIn erwartet...

Du kannst aber mal hier vorbeischauen:

Subversion Clients

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## maki (2. Feb 2008)

Hallo kama,

das Problem mit beiden Plugins in Eclipse ist, das sie ziemlich Buggy sind, das altebekannte Problem von subclipse (was das bessere Plugin sein sollte) dass nach einem Commit erst ein manueller Update durchgeführt werden muss, der dann zwar meistens funktioniert, aber manchmal kommt man um einen Neustart von Eclipse nicht herum... subversive ist auch nicht viel besser... wenn man muss, aknn man mit beiden arbeiten, aber schnell, sicher und komfortabel ist anders.

Kann ja nicht sein das ein Commit/Update einen Neustart der IDE mit sich zieht  bzw. im besten Fall noch manuelle Arbeit nach sich zieht.
So können siese beiden wichtgen Operationen schon mal 15 Minuten dauern, welcher Entwickler  tut sich das freiwillig 1-2 täglich an? 
Das führt nur dazu, das Commits/Updates seltener durchgeführt werden, und das ist ja bekanntlich nicht das gelbe vom Ei.

Die Problematik ist übrigens nix neues, scheint so als ob Eclipse auf CVS ausgerichtet wurde, da tun sich Leute schwer ein "sauberes" subversion Plugin zu schreiben.

Danke dir für den Link, kannte ich schon, wollte wissen ob Leute etwas aus Erfahrung empfehlen können.

Gruß,

maki


----------



## kama (2. Feb 2008)

Hallo,



			
				maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> das Problem mit beiden Plugins in Eclipse ist, das sie ziemlich Buggy sind,


Ab  und zu haben die Ihre Tücken....aber das hat Eclipse selbst auch...



			
				maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> das altebekannte Problem von subclipse (was das bessere Plugin sein sollte) dass nach einem Commit erst ein manueller Update durchgeführt werden muss,


Ähm. warum ? Habe ich noch nie gemacht und ich arbeite schon einige Zeit mit Subclipse.....



			
				maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> subversive ist auch nicht viel besser...


Subclipse produziert immer einen Commit pro Eclipse-Projekt anstatt einen wenn die Projekte aus einem Repository kommen...
Was für ein klare Entscheidung in Richtung Subversive war..und auch noch ist....

Ich selbst habe einige Zeit mit Eclipse 3.3 gearbeitet und habe wieder downgedraded auf 3.2...und seit dem habe ich wenig Probleme....



			
				maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Problematik ist übrigens nix neues, scheint so als ob Eclipse auf CVS ausgerichtet wurde,


In der Eclipse Entwicklung wird halt CVS verwendet....



			
				maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> da tun sich Leute schwer ein "sauberes" subversion Plugin zu schreiben.


Logisch. Das ist auch nicht so einfach....Du kannst Dich ja an der Entwicklung beteiligen....

Erfahrung ist eben sowohl Subversive als auch Subclipse....

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## Wildcard (2. Feb 2008)

Mit Subclipse habe ich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, aber Subversive macht mittlerweile einen guten Eindruck.
Bei Subversive kannst du auch verschiedene SVN Clients auswählen. Benutz den, der bei dir am besten läuft.
Das Eclipse auf CVS ausgerichtet ist, ist falsch. CVS ist ein PlugIn wie alle anderen. Subversive und Subclipse sind allerdings PlugIns von Dritten, die vielleicht weniger gründlich Programmiert und getestet haben.
Subversive wird allerdings ein Projekt der Eclipse Foundation werden.


----------



## maki (2. Feb 2008)

> Ähm. warum ? Habe ich noch nie gemacht und ich arbeite schon einige Zeit mit Subclipse.....


Nach dem Commit werden zB. die Unterordner als Updates angezeigt, welche ich gerade committed hab  :autsch: 



> Subclipse produziert immer einen Commit pro Eclipse-Projekt anstatt einen wenn die Projekte aus einem Repository kommen...


Nicht sicher ob ich dich richtig verstehe..
Einen Commit wenn die Projekte aus dem repository kommen, so wie bei einem checkout?



> Erfahrung ist eben sowohl Subversive als auch Subclipse....


Das glaube ich dir ja aber das meinte ich nicht  Dachte an Tools ausser subclipse und subversive, so wie tortoisesvn aber eben unter Linux, bin damit unter Windows sehr zufrieden, commits, tagging, branching und merging mache ich damit.
Natürlich wäre es schön wenn die Anbindung an Subversion so gut wäre unter Eclipse wie an CVS, ein Tool weniger ist mir persönlich lieber.


Hi Wildcard


> Bei Subversive kannst du auch verschiedene SVN Clients auswählen. Benutz den, der bei dir am besten läuft.


Danke für den Tipp.

Hab gerade gesehen das auf meiner Windows Kiste die "Test" Installation von Eclipse 3.3 Europa mit subversion plugin auch zwei Optionen anbietet, JavaHL (ausgewählt) und SVNKit.
Die Eclipse 3.1 Installation bietet diese Option nicht, zumindest nicht in den Preferences.
Wenn wir auf Linux umsteigen sollten, wäre es wahrscheinlich Ubuntu, hast du einen bevorzugten Client?



> Das Eclipse auf CVS ausgerichtet ist, ist falsch. CVS ist ein PlugIn wie alle anderen. Subversive und Subclipse sind allerdings PlugIns von Dritten, die vielleicht weniger gründlich Programmiert und getestet haben.


Ja, was ich meinte war das die Unterstützung für CVS einfach ist.


----------



## Wildcard (2. Feb 2008)

> Wenn wir auf Linux umsteigen sollten, wäre es wahrscheinlich Ubuntu, hast du einen bevorzugten Client?


Ich verwende Subversive mit dem Java Client. Für die Tortoise-like Integration im Explorer benutze ich ein Nautilus Script Plugin, aber das ist noch nicht ganz das Optimum. Ich überlege einen Eclipse RCP basierten Total Commander Clone zu verwenden und dort das Subversive Plugin zu integrieren.


----------



## kama (4. Feb 2008)

Hallo,



			
				Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Subversive wird allerdings ein Projekt der Eclipse Foundation werden.


Nicht ganz aktuell:

http://www.eclipse.org/subversive/

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## kama (4. Feb 2008)

Hallo,



			
				maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dachte an Tools ausser subclipse und subversive, so wie tortoisesvn aber eben unter Linux, bin damit unter Windows sehr zufrieden, commits, tagging, branching und merging mache ich damit.


Dann solltest Du dir den Link den ich Dir gepostet habe mal genau anschauen....

Subversion Clients

Da steht eine Liste von verschiedenen Clients sowohl für Linux als auch für Windows....

Ich persönlich stehe auf die Command Line ;-)

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## Wildcard (4. Feb 2008)

Ja, sag ich doch. Derzeit ist es noch im Incubator.


----------



## kama (4. Feb 2008)

Hallo,



			
				Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ja, sag ich doch. Derzeit ist es noch im Incubator.


Sorry, da habe ich nicht richtig gelesen ;-(

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------

